# thermo-tec installed!



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

i got around to installing my thermo-tec laceable heat shield on my intake piping. this mod is probably more of a cosmetic mod than a performance oriented one but i'm sure the intake piping will stay a tad bit cooler. either way, i am happy with the results of the install. was not that bad of an install. the laces wrapped along the bottom of the intake tubing is for looks only it wasn't necessary to wrapped them. a while back i was considering acquiring an injen upper intake pipe for cosmetic reasons, then i saw this stuff. here is a link if anyone is interested

http://www.jcwsportcompact.com/autoparts/ProductDisplay/s-10101/p-7621/c-10102

here are some pics




























also, i will be installing my kinetix V4 plenum and UR pulleys just as soon as i receive my cusco strut bar from intense motorsports. i want to do it all at the same time. can't wait!!!!! also, with the next week and a half i hope to have received my 14" wilwood brake kit, varis CF air duct and some bluebatmobile overlays. my next mods are cusco sway bars, pi-thon compression fittings, and kinetix cats.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NEWSFLASH!!!!!!!!!!! as i was writing this the fedex dropped off my brakes unexpectedly!!!!!!!!! guess i wil be busy tommorow or sunday!!!!!!!! woohoo!!!!!!!


----------



## Z-INCOGNITO (Aug 12, 2004)

Damn... $50 bucks... Hmmmm


----------

